# Super sick young goat!



## Hannahjeanelle (Mar 30, 2022)

Hello, I’m a new goat owner ! My husband rescued 2 goats and a lamb from a slaughter and were told they were wormed which I am having a hard time believing they were okay the first week, now one is super sick!! I gave them dewormer and slowly giving him bounce back but his gums are almost white! And he’s weak with matted eyes. Help!! What can I do our vet said he maybe to far gone but I don’t believe that! The others are getting better but this poor boy isn’t😭🥺


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 30, 2022)

you can try red cell its ment for horse but might help raise his iron levels. i would also get nutrient drench along with pretty much every goat supplement i could find such as selenium, viatmen e, viatmen b, copper bolus, probiotic paste. what are you feeding him?


----------



## Jesusfreak101 (Mar 30, 2022)

warm compress might help his eyes unmat temporarily


----------



## Hannahjeanelle (Mar 30, 2022)

He grazes on grass with the others as well as pellets and we have hay put out as well. I have given bounce back, vitamin solution for the water and dewormer so far


----------



## Hannahjeanelle (Mar 30, 2022)

Jesusfreak101 said:


> warm compress might help his eyes unmat temporarily


I have done that as well just to help him see so he won’t trip so much


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 30, 2022)

If he had a heavy worm load, and you dewormed him, if they all die quickly it can cause a toxic reaction and actually poison their system.  He could be feeling that effect.  Aside from the supportive therapies already suggested, there isn't much you can do.  If he does come around, then another worming in a couple  weeks is essential to try to get the system cleaned out.  If they carry a heavy worm load, it often takes more than one worming to get them clean.  Letting him out to eat and wanting to be with the others helps to give them a "reason to live" too.... grass will make them loose which will help to purge the system faster also.   Just give him any supportive additives you can and don't expect miracles... and don't feel bad if you lose him after doing what you can to save him.


----------



## Hannahjeanelle (Mar 30, 2022)

farmerjan said:


> If he had a heavy worm load, and you dewormed him, if they all die quickly it can cause a toxic reaction and actually poison their system.  He could be feeling that effect.  Aside from the supportive therapies already suggested, there isn't much you can do.  If he does come around, then another worming in a couple  weeks is essential to try to get the system cleaned out.  If they carry a heavy worm load, it often takes more than one worming to get them clean.  Letting him out to eat and wanting to be with the others helps to give them a "reason to live" too.... grass will make them loose which will help to purge the system faster also.   Just give him any supportive additives you can and don't expect miracles... and don't feel bad if you lose him after doing what you can to save him.


Thank you! I didn’t know that about the heavy worm load. I will continue his care!


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 30, 2022)

If the worm load was excessive, when they all die quickly from worming, it can make them very sick or kill them... We have seen it with the sheep.  I hope that it isn't that severe for you.  Just keep him as well "fed",  supported, as best you can.


----------



## farmerjan (Mar 30, 2022)

There is a you tube video by Linessa farms... called worm shock... if explains some of the effect of worms and what worming does.  Also, when the worms die off quickly, they actually produce a toxic gas... like bloating for lack of better way to say it... and the fast decomposing worms also just poison the system before they are all passed out... and sometimes they can actually cause a blockage if too many die off at once.  They push rest and no stress for the animal with a severe worm load and I do agree, but also having them with another one that gives the "a reason" to get up and keep going is also sometimes of benefit.  
Hope this helps to explain it a little...


----------



## Finnie (Apr 4, 2022)

Hannahjeanelle said:


> Thank you! I didn’t know that about the heavy worm load. I will continue his care!


I hope your little goat makes it. How is he doing?


----------



## Hannahjeanelle (Apr 4, 2022)

He’s fighting! Still on the rough side but eating and drinking and slowly moving around!


----------



## Finnie (Apr 4, 2022)

Hannahjeanelle said:


> He’s fighting! Still on the rough side but eating and drinking and slowly moving around!


Oh good! That sounds promising


----------



## Hannahjeanelle (Apr 4, 2022)

My fingers are crossed ! I’m going to help him out to walk around in the outside pen today to get some dress grass!


----------



## Mini Horses (Apr 4, 2022)

The posts are correct!  I've lost some and saved some!  Continue....it's all you can do really.  Hoping he makes it let us know how it goes.  We understand and care.


----------

